# More flies



## blaminack

Here is a new bunch of flies. The selection covers Permit, Redfish, Speckled Trout, Bonefish, Pompano, Bass etc. Just covering a lot of ground doing orders.












I know it is a lot of pictures, but I hope that you enjoy them and find it worth checking out.


----------



## 192

A true craftsman, very impressive!


----------



## Jason

Skillz baby!!!! Like them little frogs!!!! Them skrimps look great too!!!

Question fer ya....When I was a kid, I use to use a fly reel that had the push button winder and my son was wanting one so I found one at a antique shop. You know anything about them??? I was just wondering how to wind the line on it????


----------



## blaminack

Sorry, but I have no used an Auto reel.


----------



## daniel9829

Jason sent you a PM on Instructions. I have a couple I have had since the 60's


----------



## onemorecast

Art!!!!! Nuff said!!!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

Those shrimp patterns look amazing!!!!!


----------



## Richard J.

Very nice patterns. Shrimp look great.


----------



## Jquinn5611

Use the button to wind it on. When it stops just wind the spring and wind some more on. Nothing like bumping your auto wind button in the middle of a cast!!!


----------



## jcoss15

I would love to flip those frogs around some heavy cover lol!


----------



## wtbfishin

These seem very familiar, tied by a master tier some distance East of Pensacola, if I'm right .


----------



## Snobbler

That body hair popper and diver look great. Very impressed with how cleanly that body hair is stacked. Ive tried using it a few times and ended almost having a nervous breakdown over it :wallbash:


----------



## flyfisherman2

Your shrimp are very life like..... impressive!


----------



## Ajerv

*Flies*

Those flies are awsome ! I am just beginning to fly fish for trout and redfish. Are those flies available for sale ?


----------



## FreeDiver

Awesome work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaminack

Thanks for all of the comments. Yes some are for sale, or at least ones like them. LOL Contact me via email. [email protected]


----------



## SmallTime

Those look great as childrens' toys, but won't have the action in the water to catch fish.


----------



## wtbfishin

SmallTime said:


> Those look great as childrens' toys, but won't have the action in the water to catch fish.


Well I saw one hangin' out of a Red's mouth not long ago ST, so which one U talking about, I'd guess everyone posted would get an eat if cast into the right spot?


----------



## jcoss15

SmallTime said:


> Those look great as childrens' toys, but won't have the action in the water to catch fish.


Lol, are you freakin crazy!


----------



## FreeDiver

Those little pink gotchas, are pomp food for days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin

I would not be surprised if ST was AKA Sunscreen before SS got the boot.


----------



## 60hertz

SmallTime said:


> Those look great as childrens' toys, but won't have the action in the water to catch fish.


I would disagree.

Fish eat things based on familiarity of sight, smell, or action (or all three.)

Many a fish has been tricked by things that look a lot more ridiculous than these flies.


----------



## FreeDiver

I made a rooster tail out of a beer cap and it got eaten...... And if reds eat "pomp jigs" and they do, I assure you those shrimp work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaminack

Sorry Small Time but all of these patterns have already proven themselves. Heck some of them are classics. I'll skip breaking out the pictures to argue. I would like to hear what you throw on the fly though.


----------



## FreeDiver

Got my vise in while I was offshore.... But now I'm preparing for the pompano invasion!


----------



## FreeDiver




----------



## steelhead

damn dude ... you got some talent. Those flies are too pretty to cast.


----------



## steelhead

FreeDiver said:


> Got my vise in while I was offshore.... But now I'm preparing for the pompano invasion!


I think you are ready to nail some pomps. I needs to start tying some bead-chain yellow gotchas and crazy charlies. Gotta pour some pomp jigs too.


----------



## FreeDiver

We could be buddies haha I'm hoping we get a weather break so I can pull the ladder out. The reports have some some pomps and plenty of black drums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

I need to start tying flies.


----------



## steelhead

FreeDiver said:


> We could be buddies haha I'm hoping we get a weather break so I can pull the ladder out. The reports have some some pomps and plenty of black drums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> I was at Navarre Pier this week and used a drop net on about a 50 lb black drum for Roddy. I never tried the ladder/tripod thing. It sounds like fun.


----------



## FreeDiver

first attempt at a slider.. It's a hefty fly for bull reds in the surf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz

nice looking slider. Are you sure it will sink fast enough?


----------



## FreeDiver

Its a 4/0 with large eyes... I hope I sinks fast enough. But those Bulls won't miss it!


----------



## saltybum

Very nice blaminack. Would love to see a SBS on those shrimps. On another site a critic was bad mouthing a beautiful fiiddler crab saying it wasn't really a fly. I called him out to show us *his* flies. Guess what...he didn't tie, just a buy guy.


----------



## blaminack

Oh shoot, I have no problem kicking against the norms of what folks think are flies. The fish are the real critics!


----------

